# Griz G4030 Bandsaw



## wrmiller (May 4, 2015)

Am considering this saw and was wondering if any here owned/have experience with it. TIA.


----------



## JimDawson (May 4, 2015)

*Jet Horizontal Wet Band Saw - $800 (Mead, CO)*
*7" x 12" capacity*
*http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/5008413522.html*


----------



## wrmiller (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Jim, will take a look.


----------



## tomh (May 4, 2015)

Bill 
Well this is interesting, I am looking to upgrade my G9742.  I am  looking at  the  G0561, having compared the    
G4030   6 1/2 x 10  =  850.00   and the        G0561  7 x 12  = 795.00

please tell me What are  you seeing that I not other than the size?
I know I am overlooking something but don't know what.

Tomh


----------



## wrmiller (May 4, 2015)

Hey Tom,

Yea, I've outgrown my little 4x6 with the recent additions of a larger mill and lathe.

While the capacity of the 7x12 is appealing, I don't believe I really need it and believe the 6 1/2 x 10 should suffice for the machines I currently own.

The G4030 is Taiwan built and a gear drive (hate belt drives and get lazy/don't change speeds when I probably should), so I'm thinking a little higher build quality is better than a capacity I may or may not need. 

Just my thinking, which may or may not have any grounding in reality...


----------



## tomh (May 4, 2015)

Bill 
 I  missed the  made in Taiwan, sounds good to me.   Now to convince papa bear to  give us a 20% and free shipping 

tomh


----------



## mksj (May 4, 2015)

Bill,
I thought 7x12 was large enough, until you start cutting angles. Considered the Grizzly G4030, but the reviews were not that good.  The Grizzly and Jet 7x12  with a gearbox are quite expensive. You might look at the Turn-Pro version 7x12 with gearbox. Like the gearbox, don't like belts. Speed range is fine, but might play with different blades/teeth pitch. Works well, and beats a hacksaw that I used for years. They are about $1K new, and less if you can get free shipping or a 20-25% discount day, just a little more than the used Jet listed. This one is made in Taiwan, it is decent and have had no issues. I was also considering the swivel base version of the Turn-Pro, but it has less cutting capacities and the coolant will probably splatter a bit more when cutting angles.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=953935&PMAKA=137-3195
http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=954029&PMAKA=137-3200
http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-G4030-Metal-Cutting-Bandsaw-9-5-Inch/dp/B0000DD26J#customerReviews

I prefer the controls and on the top of my machine, so I used the transformer and contactors from my PM-1340GT, and added a control box with 24VAC  switches. Added some larger tires and leveling feet, so the water drains.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## JimDawson (May 4, 2015)

I have one just like this, 8 1/2 x 18  or so.  Nice, heavy built American iron.  

http://denver.craigslist.org/tls/5006278088.html

*Wellsaw Model 8 for sale - $600 (Cheyenne, Wy)*


----------



## wrmiller (May 4, 2015)

Sheesh Jim, that thing's WAY to freak'n big!


----------



## coolidge (May 4, 2015)

Bill I have the 7x12 Turn-Pro and have been quite happy with it. I did a bunch of research on these before going with the bit more expensive Turn-Pro, there are plenty of happy Turn-Pro owners out there, and plenty of unhappy customers who purchased other brand saws in this price range.

I used my Turn-Pro to cut all the 3/16 and 1/8 wall tubing for my mill stand a few months back. Yesterday I threw some 2 x .500 flat bar steel on there, it cut through it like a butter knife. I'm still using the factory blade. Very good quality paint on this machine, when have you ever heard me say that right, fit and finish are pretty nice.

Mine is belt drive, it works fine, I guess gear drive guys don't like changing belts to change speeds, I have not had the need to change speeds since I got the saw but you're talking 20 or 30 seconds to change. Its a heavy beast at 350 pounds. Only thing I don't like about it is I wish one end had a foot operated leveling pad/swivel caster so it would be easier to move it around the shop vs the 4 straight wheels.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=564&PMCTLG=00

I added an extended work stop for cutting multiples of the same exact length, it has about a 30 inch capacity.


----------



## GA Gyro (May 4, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> *Jet Horizontal Wet Band Saw - $800 (Mead, CO)*
> *7" x 12" capacity*
> *http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/5008413522.html*



I purchased this same saw from Amazon last fall, for around $1200... it is Taiwanese made. 

I have only good things to say about it as far as its cutting ability and usability...
I did make one modification:  The wheels only roll straight... I added a pair of castors on the opposite end from the motor, and removed that axle.  LOTS easier to move it around!

IMO a good saw.


----------



## dave2176 (May 4, 2015)

+1 on the Turn Pro 7 x 12 gearhead. http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=953935&PMAKA=137-3195 I was able to pick one up with free shipping and a 20% off coupon. $836 delivered. Love it. Don't forget to pick up coolant for this one.
Dave


----------



## JimDawson (May 4, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Sheesh Jim, that thing's WAY to freak'n big!



I dunno, it just tucks in real nice at the end of my metal rack.  I just pull it out when I need to use it.


----------



## coolidge (May 4, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> I dunno, it just tucks in real nice at the end of my metal rack.  I just pull it out when I need to use it.



 what do you pull it out with a fork lift? I'm detecting a pattern with Jim, he does nothing small.


----------



## JimDawson (May 5, 2015)

coolidge said:


> what do you pull it out with a fork lift? I'm detecting a pattern with Jim, he does nothing small.



  Anti-gravs!
.
.


----------



## sanddan (May 5, 2015)

I just recently upgraded to the Jet 7x12 saw. I had used a smaller jet 4x6 for the last 25 years and I just got tired of the fiddling required to get decent cuts. I got the new Jet for $800 at the dealer in Seattle as it had a dent in the wiring cover on the motor. My only beef is the big wheels they used, it rolls in a straight line great but a bear to turn it. I plan on switching to locking swivels with some kind of leveling setup. I looked at the turn pro saw which with a 20% coupon would have been similar in cost but Enco's crappy customer service made me go elsewhere.


----------



## mksj (May 6, 2015)

sanddan said:


> I looked at the turn pro saw which with a 20% coupon would have been similar in cost but Enco's crappy customer service made me go elsewhere.



Hmmm. I had a leaky hydraulic cylinder valve on my Turn-Pro,  called them and had no issues, a new hydraulic cylinder and valve replacement arrived in 2 days.  They are running a 15% sale currently which also applies to machinery. If you are looking for a geared transmission, the Jet would be quite a bit more. Quality is probably comparable, but may get better manufacturer service from Jet


----------



## wrmiller (May 6, 2015)

So I guess at the end of the day, no one here has any experience with the 4030. But thank you for your other suggestions.


----------



## coolidge (May 6, 2015)

Bill here are some comments on the 4030 from around the interwebs...

- It wont cut big stuff (4x4 example) straight anymore.
- I have the next size grizzly up, the 7x12, and I hate it. The thing has never cut straight, no matter what you do, and blades pop off for no reason all the time. The half nut on the vise wore out, its noisy, and nobody likes to use it.
- I had the "ACRA" version of that saw for about a year. Would not cut straight, gave it away.
- 1. the wheel system sucks, put a base and wheels or legs on it right away, not just cause they're cool, but the machine badly needs rigidity.
  2. The hydraulic feed isn't very rigid either. When you build your base, attach the cylinder to it.
  3. The acme screw in the vise is soft. I purchased some left hand acme stock from MSC and made my own.


----------

